# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Buscamos veterinarios independientes

## AvicApp.com

Hola,  
Buscamos veterinarios independientes interesados en ser distribuidores de una aplicación web para el control de operaciones avícolas. Por favor interesados enviar CV a ventas@avicapp.com.  
 Gracias, 
 Luis Benavides Andrade 
 Director 
 AvicApp.com 
 Barcelona  EspañaTemas similares: Buscamos compradores de Palta Hass calibres 18 a 20 para exportacion BUSCAMOS CONTRATO PARA PROVEER PLÁTANO BELLACO Y YUCA BLANCA Buscamos corresponsales agrarios a nivel nacional Sistema de Gestion para Empresas Agropecuarias - AgroSIGA - Buscamos Contactos en Peru para Distribucion

----------

